# 3DS chip names and models



## heartgold (Mar 3, 2011)

Although not released in the United States until the 27th of March, Nintendo's 3DS was released in Japan on the 26th of February. We pulled some strings to acquire this Japanese model, and cannot wait to see what makes the 3DS tick. Join us today as we tear down Nintendo's newest and most radical handheld device yet.[/p]

Have an interesting read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Source








Chips and components
-Nintendo 1048 0H ARM CPU
-Fujitsu MB82M8080-07L
-Toshiba THGBM2G3P1FBAI8 NAND Flash Memory
-Texas Instruments PAIC3010B 0AA37DW
-Texas Instruments 93045A4 OAAH86W
-UC CTR 041KM73 KG10
-2048 33DH X1MAQ
-Invensense ITG-3270 MEMS Gyroscope
-Atheros AR6014 WiFi Chip[/p]


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, that's some ribbon cable madness.
I won't be opening up this one like with the DS lite, that's for sure, good thing that the battery is easily replaceable.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 3, 2011)

The original link is here: http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nintendo-3DS-Teardown/5029/

and I saw this one previously :http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20110226_429786.html

edit : also japanese and chinese sites ( with different versions of the nand ) 
http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/bn/bnsearch.j...63&OFFSET=0
http://big5.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/digi/55440-20110301.html


----------



## hova1 (Mar 3, 2011)

That's unfortunate. This will make changing cases difficult.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahh, I love the smell of SCIENCE in the afternoon.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Mar 3, 2011)

Ouch that poor 3ds, I shall shed a single tear for seeing its guts


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 3, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Ouch that poor 3ds, I shall shed a single tear for seeing its guts


Save the rest of them for when you get your unit


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool to look at, and I learned some things I can do without even taking it apart! (Blow at the microphone[s?] to give the top screen a spin)

The one thing I'm wondering has to do with this:
If you've read some of the "Iwata Asks" interviews, it's been mentioned that while the top screen's outer-facing cameras allow 3D pictures, it was tough to make the system rigid enough to that even if dropped, they wouldn't become unalligned. If they are unalligned, 3D pictures wouldn't work. So I bet their 3DS can't take 3D pictures as it should after being taken apart and put back together.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 4, 2011)

the ribbon cable is smaller, hopefully it wont break easily this time if closed (dont even dare open it if u wanna check it out... there's atleast 6 ribbon cable connections). The hinge still seems weak to me, man!
crazy, absolutely crazy packaging although looks sturdier for those who will not open the 3ds but for those who wanna mess around with it (cover change), forget doing it yourself for quite some time

I really hope this will help the development of homebrew/hacking


----------



## Slasher Zero (Mar 4, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Ouch that poor 3ds, I shall shed a single tear for seeing its guts


XD I shall shed a tear two for THEE 3DS , whom didn't cross the bridge (of life) ,
I shall although sob and cry that one day all handhelds shall not be tampered , 
Then again I just can't remember what I never knew and that is , 
is that disassembled Console either black or neither blue ,
which do i request so I may on my . Dragon Quest (VI realms of Revelation ) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I got you good .
But wait there's more how will airWaLKRe feel after dozens of 3DSes are dissembled i must say i fell sorry for him .


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Great job, does it mean that is harder to dissassembly then Dsi.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't seem to see if this unit has an F1 or F2 fuse most of the codes are different.

SMD fuses are important as they protect the main elements. I have had a quick look at the circuit boards but can't find where the might be?

The 3DS with have these fuses.


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Mar 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Step 20
> 
> These speakers play more than just game sounds; the *Nintendo 3DS is compatible with both MP3 and AAC files*, but we doubt it will be replacing anyone's iPod in the foreseeable future.



So yeah, it does supports .mp3 files this time, wonder why not AC3 ???


----------



## ars25 (Mar 4, 2011)

lol the 3ds has many parts so better choice the right system color


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Mar 4, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> lol the 3ds has many parts so better *choice the right *system color



*CTR* system color LOL
*hhi
oeg
o h
s t
e*


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 4, 2011)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... what is this?


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Mar 4, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> WiKiLEAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






same as :


*C* h o o s e

*T* h e

*R *i g h t

Just the other way around : vertical instead of horizontal




and it was n reference at his comment about *Choosing The Right* system color if changing cases.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 4, 2011)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AC3 shows up as a Dolby Digital Stream, used for 5.1 surround sound, commonly found in Digital Video Disc movies.
I don't think the 3DS has a subwoofer built in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/ac3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Ouch that poor 3ds, I shall shed a single tear for seeing its guts


I WILL EAT IT


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Mar 5, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> WiKiLEAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, so does AAC too which has support for 5.1 and 7.1. , so the argument about AC3 being multi-channel is not valid ... and i have seen AC3 files encoded to just 2.1 format


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

This would have been awesome stuff for me If knew this kind of stuff...


----------



## auroreon (Mar 5, 2011)

"Nintendo 1048 0H ARM CPU"

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly does this mean?
What is '0H' exactly? Is it the same as MHz, making it a 1GHz CPU?


----------



## smf (Mar 6, 2011)

auroreon said:
			
		

> "Nintendo 1048 0H ARM CPU"
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly does this mean?
> What is '0H' exactly? Is it the same as MHz, making it a 1GHz CPU?



I would guess that 1048 is a manufacturer date code, week 48 of 2010.


----------



## orangpelupa (Mar 6, 2011)

sorry if im wrong but 0H can be the stepping number?


----------



## b2cool (Mar 6, 2011)

The 3DS has IR.
I wonder if it can be used to change channels on tv.


----------

